# Thoughts on infant seats? Techs?



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm looking for any more input on what infant seat to choose for our upcoming little one.

Our 4th baby is due in November. With our last two, we had the Britax Companion and really liked it. It was big and heavy, of course, but it fit them well and the head thingy never left them with flopping heads. I passed it on when it was obvious we'd get no more use before it expired, so now it's time for a new seat.

My babies have all been in the 7lb range - the last two were just over 7lbs, and my biggest (first) was only 7lb 14oz. They tend to be long and skinny. My first baby in the Companion was in it until he was fully 18 months old - and that was a 22lb weight limit and 30" height. He ended up hitting both about that point. DS3 was in it for about 15 months, I think, and his issue was mostly length.

Obviously, I'd like to get the most bang for the buck in a new seat, but my babies are also NOT likely to outgrow ANY of the 30+lb seats anytime before a year, and more likely 2yrs if the shell is tall enough. (My almost-3yo is only 31lbs!)

We have a 2007 Odyssey EX-L and plan to put the baby in the middle row, either driver's side or center, in a captain's chair, so size isn't THAT much of an issue.

So I *had* been all set on the KeyFit 30, but decided I should go look again and remind myself why I had ruled out the other options. Perhaps that was a bad idea.









My thoughts:

- KeyFit 30 - I really like the look of it, the colors available (the red has caught my attention), and the fact that it's not what *everyone* has. (I think I'm a carseat snob!







) I like that it would fit a 7lb'er well and be narrow enough that it might even work in Grandma's car (Honda Fit) between a couple of Safeguard Gos. Or it might eventually fit on the plus one seat in our car if we have that 5th that DH is certain wouldn't fit in the car.







I have heard it will fit on my Maclaren Techno XLT, as well. I did read some reviews with complaints of strong chemical odors and also severe contact dermatitis on babies, as well as mentions of the seats not breathing well.

- Graco SR35 - I know this is a great seat and highly recommend it to families. I like the buckles they use. I sat my 18mo in it (when he was outgrowing the Companion) and he had room to grow - ok, that was the SS1, but same difference. BUT, I have a hard time buying Graco. We've had one Graco seat as a back-up and while it was okay, it just always felt cheap. And everyone buys Graco. And I haven't found a pattern that I love. It's also wider, I believe, though that's not too big of a deal. I'm not entirely sure if it will work on the Mac Techno XLT stroller.

- Britax Chaperone - I throw this in mostly because my DH said, "We're not getting Britax?!" We have been very happy with Britax, overall, in the last 8 years. But I know this seat is HUGE and it's expensive. Still, it would probably fit okay in a captain's chair, and it certainly is unique. I'd probably end up with Cowmooflage. Might look good next to the zebra Marathon DS3 is currently in. Again, not sure on the fit in the stroller.

- Teutonia T-Tario 35 - So it's the exact same thing as the Graco SR35, but it looks totally different. The covers themselves aren't just amazing to me, but I DO like them far better than the Graco ones. AND, with the infant inserts, I *really* like them. But are the inserts all separate?! I'm looking at one site where they're an extra $44!! That seems nuts. But it would be a good looking seat that should be good quality, too. Same possible negatives as the Graco as far as stroller, size, etc. Unique, though!

- OnBoard Air 35 - I remember being impressed with the Air technology when it was first announced, but then again, it's Dorel. Blech. I watched Darren's videos, though, and it looks pretty good. I know my baby won't be 4lbs so that's not really an issue, but the fact that it is taller makes it appealing. I find the covers entirely unappealing. It is more unique than a Graco and there's the potential that the Air thing actually would be useful. No idea if it will fit in the stroller.

- Combi Shuttle 33 - I haven't looked much at this one at all, but I do like the colors and the anti-rebound bar. I have heard good reviews from some, but not MUCH in the way of reviews at all. Again, don't know if it fits on the stroller, which I occasionally need to be able to do.

So can anyone tell me which one to get? I know I have *some* time but this may be right down there with deciding on a name before s/he makes an appearance!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Fwiw, I've owned 3 more recent graco seats and been very impressed. They have improved. I had a safeseat1 and LOVED it. It was a fabulous seat and fit my 7lb dd just barely. The SR35 has lower harness slots, so it should be fine for yours. Currently my dd is in a graco myride and it's fabulous. Feels very sturdy to me and it's very comfy. I also own a nautilus.

I do like the "air" line by safety first too. Not a huge fan of dorel, but ds2 is in a CA and I really really really like it. He likes it too.


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB* 
- KeyFit 30 - I really like the look of it, the colors available (the red has caught my attention), and the fact that it's not what *everyone* has. (I think I'm a carseat snob!







) I like that it would fit a 7lb'er well and be narrow enough that it might even work in Grandma's car (Honda Fit) between a couple of Safeguard Gos. Or it might eventually fit on the plus one seat in our car if we have that 5th that DH is certain wouldn't fit in the car.







I have heard it will fit on my Maclaren Techno XLT, as well. I did read some reviews with complaints of strong chemical odors and also severe contact dermatitis on babies, as well as mentions of the seats not breathing well.l

This is what we have. I let it air out before the baby came since I got it a few weeks in advance but never noticed strong odors, we haven't had any dermatitis. We do have problems with DS overheating in it but he tends to run hot all the time anyway.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

They are all fine seats. I personally like the OnboardAir the best -- it fits kids nicely and it's easy to install and light to carry -- but I don't really care about covers and uniqueness.


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

I love my Snugride 35. I don't think it feels cheap at all, and it installs like a dream in every car I've tried it in. I've even used it without the base in a pinch and felt very comfortable with the install.

Check web dealers for patterns too - there are some that you can't find in many places. I have the Flint and I think it's great.


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

I also drive a 2007 odyssey ex-l. I just bought a safety 1st air 35. I've had a couple of graco carriers in the past and they were ok but I wanted something that's not what everyone else has. I also really like that it goes down to four pounds, all three of my kids went home from the hospital at pretty much exactly five pounds so having a seat that can fit a four pound baby give me piece of mind. It also seemed to have nice padding, our graco seats had very little and the kids never liked riding in them and didn't seem comfortable until they were in their marathons. I also like the covers, I'm hoping the cover can be washed like the graco one, I couldn't find any information on it. I ordered the seat on amazon and right now all their baby stuff has free returns so if I don't like it I can send it back without paying the return shipping. The only thing I didn't like about it was the price, $165 for a carrier was a lot! I'm hoping to be able to use it at least a year since it goes up to 35 pounds but I just can't see myself being able to carry 35 pounds of child plus the weight of the seat so it just might be staying attached to the car at that point.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks for the input.

I got to see 3 seats in person tonight, if briefly - the KeyFit, SR35, and OnBoard Air. I was definitely impressed with the OnBoard and the itty-bitty lowest strap height! Hard to imagine a baby THAT tiny! Mine have all been around 21" and 7lbs, so long and skinny. Pretty amazing to see that they're quite serious about the seat accommodating down to 4lbs! I didn't mind the cover I saw in the store, too, but it was with a travel system and, besides that I don't need their stroller, it also came with the lesser base.

elus, how was the install in your Odyssey? Or have you tried yet?

DH is now adamant that we won't go with Graco (though I didn't mind the patterns they had in store as much as what I've seen online) because it has the hook LATCH connectors. I suppose it's as good a reason as any to nix some seats since there's probably not a BAD choice among them!

Hopefully I can get to USA Baby soon and see what they have in person.


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

What's wrong with the Graco LATCH hooks? I don't use them anyway, I use the seatbelt to install, but I'm curious.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I had a very similar debate and ended up with the Chicco. Why? Because I like it the most! I just like it better. I've installed about a bazillion infant seats and that's my fav. No real reason, the others have their pros and cons and you can certainly make good arguments for them. DH likes the engineering of the base on the Chicco, with it's easy to pop out foot and alligator clip style latch connectors, super easy pull to tighten lower anchors. The one seat on your list I didn't consider was the Britax, it's HUGE, not just big but HUGE. My DH said the same thing (what about the Britax), so I brought one home (we had a demo one at work) and my DH was like, "Oh, I see, we aren't getting that thing!"


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

It hasn't arrived yet (although it should have been here today) so I haven't tried installing it yet. It's going to go on one of the second row captain's chairs using the latch so I'm guessing it will be very easy to install.

It's when you get to trying to install more than one seat in the third row that it gets tricky. Why is there only one latch in the third row and why would they put it several inches off from center? I can't stand the third row set up, it would be wonderful if there were latch points on either side but with the one off center one I have to install two seats with the belts.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I got out to another store today and sat and started at the OnBoard Air 35, Chaperone, and KeyFit for a loooong time. Must've been asked a dozen times if I was okay or needed help.







I carried them all, buckled/unbuckled, moved shades and handles, etc. Thought of everything I could possibly think of to research via my iPhone while I was sitting there, and figured out the pros/cons I can see of each.

At this point, we're down to the Chaperone vs. KeyFit. I really do like the look of the KeyFit, including just how compact it is. It's NOT small, though, really, and not all that much smaller than the Chaperone when they're sitting next to each other. The KeyFit definitely feels more compact overall, though, and looks it, too.

But the KeyFit has a useless shade (not sure I care too much, but it seems silly). If I decided I wanted the matching stroller, I'm not sure it would be a good one (we've been going over and over possibly scenarios and will wait at this point on deciding if we want one that the seat fits in well, but still, it's something to consider). It's definitely shorter which means we have less use with it than with the Chaperone. And it has standard rethreading straps.

The Chaperone has a big, great shade. It has no-rethread straps which are easy to manipulate. The headrest/SIP is a plus. It has the anti-rebound bar. And while the weight limit is the same, my kids tend to be long and skinny, and it's got a 2" higher height "limit" than the Chicco. That means we'd get 2" more from it than we did from the Companion (also a 30" seat). But, it's debatable if we really NEED that extra length of time. I certainly like getting as much use as possible, but we'll just be moving all the kids up by the time the baby outgrows either, which is probably around 18m.

Right now, we're considering whether either or both (or a RFing Radian which we'll be getting for our nearly-3-yo) would fit in the "plus one" seat in our van. If we could, at least occasionally, have an extra free adult seat, it would be really useful. I'm pretty sure the KeyFit would work, but I'm not sure at all about the Chaperone. And I'm hearing mixed things on the Radian.

I feel really badly choosing either one and not the other!







I think DH is leaning towards the Chicco (which I really like the look of and am pretty sure we'd be very happy with), but then I really like Britax and the features on this seat (that I didn't realize it had!). And DH also really liked the red I saw on the Britax today.

Did I ever mention that I'm not good at making decisions?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Maybe this thread will help.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Maybe this thread will help.

I just read it and posted a few minutes ago.







Thanks!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ninetales* 
What's wrong with the Graco LATCH hooks? I don't use them anyway, I use the seatbelt to install, but I'm curious.

Nothing wrong with them, except for personal preference. The push-button style are just easier to use and to uninstall with. And since we had too many options, it made sense to be picky.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

We went with the Graco SnugRide 35. We had a Graco last time (getting ready to expire) and liked it. And since the SR35 goes to 35lbs and 32 inches, hopefully it will last awhile.


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB* 
Nothing wrong with them, except for personal preference. The push-button style are just easier to use and to uninstall with. And since we had too many options, it made sense to be picky.









Oh, got it. I didn't realize there were different kinds of hooks.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

We have ended up with the Chicco Keyfit in Fuego (the red one you like) .. I was considering most of the same options you are, and in the end it came down betten the SR35 and the Keyfit. To be honest, I just loved the red seat.









I got mine a few weeks ago and I didn't notice any smell at all - it's sitting in the nusery airing out, but no chemical smells in our seat.

Good luck with your choice!!


----------



## Mommybree (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB* 
Nothing wrong with them, except for personal preference. The push-button style are just easier to use and to uninstall with. And since we had too many options, it made sense to be picky.









The S35 has a fantastic built-in lockoff for a seatbelt install; I never used LATCH to install my SS1 (older version of the S35), even when I had the SS1 in a spot with LATCH. The lockoff is just so easy to use!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The lockoffs on the Key Fit are even nicer!


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
The lockoffs on the Key Fit are even nicer!

I think so too


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I think I'm currently leaning towards the KeyFit... I have been so torn that I think I'll feel badly about whichever one I *don't* choose.







But the KeyFit has had appeal all along and is, by all accounts, an excellent seat. The big losses going with it would be the large shade and the no-rethread harness. Sigh. But I'm pretty sure it'll fit on the plus one and with the lock-off should be easy to install there. Right?


----------

